# Some fireworks pictures...



## EljayK004 (Jun 30, 2007)

I've gone to a couple of fireworks shows over the last week and thought I'd post a few and a night shot. I'm kind of new at this and would like to hear what everyone thinks. 

Mt Clemens, Michigan






Roseville, Michigan





Roseville, Michigan 2





Mt. Clemens, Michigan at night (right after the fireworks)


----------



## hawee99 (Jun 30, 2007)

pretty sweet dude


----------



## his4ever (Jun 30, 2007)

I love the 2nd one.  The colors are beautiful and I love how it is composed.  Great Job


----------



## Kyuss (Jun 30, 2007)

2nd and last! nice!​


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Jun 30, 2007)

2nd is my fav but they are all beautiful


----------



## Jenna (Jul 1, 2007)

Their all gorgeous, I love firework pictures. I haven't gotten the chance to try taking any yet with my new camera.


----------



## EljayK004 (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks for the comments.  I didn't think I'd have so much fun shooting fireworks.  It was an absolute blast (sorry for the pun).  I thought taking the pictures would distract me, but it was the exact opposite.  As I was taking the pictures I really noticed every color, every explosion, the wind, etc. ten times more than before.  It was a great experience.  I recommend it to everyone, just don't forget your tripod.  

Thanks again for all the comments,
Johnny K


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 1, 2007)

Heya EljayK, welcome to ThePhotoForum! 

These are some really good firework pics, and I also like your night photography in general. You seem to know quite a bit already to be choosing a small enough aperture to get starry lights instead of big blobs and all that.

I agree with most on how lovely Photo 2 is, the colours are so intense in that one!


----------



## EljayK004 (Jul 1, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> Heya EljayK, welcome to ThePhotoForum!
> 
> These are some really good firework pics, and I also like your night photography in general. You seem to know quite a bit already to be choosing a small enough aperture to get starry lights instead of big blobs and all that.
> 
> I agree with most on how lovely Photo 2 is, the colours are so intense in that one!


 
Thanks for the welcome, LaFoto.  As for the "knowing a lot" part, I'm just trying to absorb as much as I can as quickly as I can.  My uncle was a military photographer and he helps me out quite a bit (he keeps telling me, shoot more, and when your done shooting, shoot even more.  I think he just wants me to burn the shutter of my camera out) and I try to read as much as I can about it, so hopefully I can get better.  I just try to include a couple of new concepts everytime I go out.


----------



## Gadgetman7 (Jul 1, 2007)

Those are excellent. Like most other I like the second one. I especially like the trail of the rocket blast from the ground.


----------



## newrmdmike (Jul 1, 2007)

2nd is great, i almost didn't look at this thread bc most fireworks shot are meh.

i might would crop out the ground though . . . but its cool to have an idea of scale.


----------



## sherbonn (Jul 4, 2007)

I saw your fireworks pictures and hoped you can help me.  Because of dry conditions they had a fireworks ban that was lifted yesterday morning...a bit late for the major displays to be set up.  So where I had planned to set up is staying cancelled.  My husband saw my disappointment and paid for a private display at our house for tonight.

One advantage I have now is to stop the display and change settings!  I'll be using 3 cameras:  Nikon D80 w/ the 18-135mm lens; Canon 30D w/ 70-300mm lens and an Olympus E-300 w/ 70-200mm lens (using Olympus only because I am curious if the Fireworks setting on it works right).  3 Tripods and cable releases for Nikon & Canon.

I guess I'll be pretty much shooting over head; setting the fireworks off a sea wall w/ a little over 100' of back yard to the sea wall.

Your fireworks are fabulous!  May I ask what your setting were so I have a starting place on my camera?

Thank you,
Sherrie


----------



## dostagamom (Jul 4, 2007)

These pics are great.  I love them all. The colors are so vivid and bright.  It almost feels like you are there.  Keep up the good work.  Look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Kavanaugh29 (Sep 29, 2008)

I love your pictures, they are fantastic. i have to shoot fireworks for the first time on saturday. i have a nikon D80, what settings should i use?


----------

